# معدل هطول الامطار بمنطقه الجبيل في المملكه العربيه السعوديه



## eng.sharaf90 (11 ديسمبر 2013)

ياريت ياجماعه لو حد يعرف معدل هطول الامطار بمنطقه الجبيل في المملكه العربيه السعوديه للاهميه


----------



## aati badri (11 ديسمبر 2013)

http://app.mowe.gov.sa/DailyRainsNews/Rain_Dams.aspx

في خانة المنطقة ادخل : الشرقية
في خانة الموقع : ادخل الجبيل
حدد المدى الذي تريده من تاريخ كذا الى تاريخ كذا
ثم اضغط على ابحث


----------



## ramyacademy (11 ديسمبر 2013)

ما اعلمه ان معدل الأمطار لجدة 100 mm 
Rain fall. Intensity is 100mm


----------



## Eng.saadany (21 أكتوبر 2014)

for 25 years 60 mm


----------



## Ahmed meca 88 (4 ديسمبر 2014)

من يعرف معدل سقوط الامطار على كافة المدن السعودية مشكورا


----------

